# Which Headset for 90's Corsa



## molamola (Jun 20, 2010)

I have an early 90's or so Corsa that has a variety of Shimano and other parts -- I am refitting it with parts that seem to me more appropriate for the bike. I replaced the seat post with a Super Record fluted post, on order is a San Marco Regal saddle, and I am now looking for a headset, stem, and new bars. 

I believe I need a 1" threaded headset? Something like a vintage Campagnolo seems right, but I am not sure if I need a Record, Nuvo Record, or what. If I can't find a NOS or vintage in good shape, then what would be my other options that would fit with the style of the bike?

Thanks
MM


----------



## molamola (Jun 20, 2010)

After some searching, a new Campagnolo Record headset should fit since they are 1" threaded. It just has an ok look. The Velo Orange http://www.velo-orange.com/grcru1sebehe.html looks classic to me and it has an attractive price. Even more attractive is the Cane Creek 100 TD http://www.canecreek.com/component-headsets?browse=type&type=threaded&product=100-classic-threaded for about the same price as the Record. The Chris King headsets are nice, but they have less of a classic look to them for my eye. Still looking for NOS headsets that might work too.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

I have one of those CC 100s. Very nice!


----------



## molamola (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks Becky, I am going to take a look at one on Friday and if it looks classic, it should be the top top of the list


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

The silver one looks just right on my mid-90s Bianchi with chrome fork and stays, and the price was more than fair for its quality.


----------



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

Try this link for the 1990 Corsa catalogue. http://www.bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/Eddy_Merckx-90/

Most of the stuff used by Merckx was Campagnolo. Nigel at www.campyoldy.co.uk is very knowledgeable and has some lovely NOS.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Tange Levin headset on my 90's Strada OS looks perfect. Not too expensive either. And it's Japanese so it goes with your other Shimano parts if you like to be all matchy-matchy (which I do).

http://www.velo-orange.com/talealhe.html

Velo Orange has their house brand Grand Cru headset too. Their stuff is all good quality.

http://www.velo-orange.com/grcru1sebehe.html


----------



## molamola (Jun 20, 2010)

I do like things to match and I am in the process of switching out the Shimano parts to Campagnolo or similar. Thanks for the help!


----------

